# Carte PCI express éjectée



## deladriere (6 Juin 2008)

Bonjour ,
J'ai une carte PCI express 3 G qui est systématiquement éjectée
Je l'insère et elle ressort aussi, éjectée par le ressort
Avant il suffisait de l'enfoncer un peu pour l'éjecter sans problème
depuis se matin elle ne reste pas en place !
J'ai essayé de l'insérer en douceur ou plus fermement : rien à faire
Extérieurement la carte à l'air normale : pas de coup pas de griffe
Je pense que le clip qui devrait la retenir est bloqué mais je ne vois rien en regardant dans la baie
Merci de  m'aider ?


je suis sur macbook pro 15" dernière version


----------

